# lion fish acting weird



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

my lion fish keeps sticking its head out of the water and jumping toward the lights. does anyone know why he would do this. hes in a 90 gal with plenty of filtration and oxygen in it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

water parameters? test it thoroughly, could be ammonia.


----------

